# high speed in the former ussr



## jamesfelix (Mar 16, 2009)

this is a fun link, or i hope y'all think so. compare the hype to the stuff we read here. note this thing is acela capable, no mention of track up grades. i particularly like the picture of ivan and igor still dressed for their day job as christmas elves at GUM. nice looking machine, though.


----------



## jamesfelix (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry, i forgot to enter the link. http://www.moscowtopnews.com/?area=postView&id=216


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 16, 2009)

In Soviet Union, train ride you!

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Sam31452 (Mar 16, 2009)

This Train was built by Siemens and is based on the developements made for the german ICE.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siemens_Velaro

BTW: The price for a beer on a train in the former soviet union is about $ .50 (and you're allowed to drink own booze too)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 18, 2009)

Man Look at that cab!







Now that's something!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 18, 2009)

Reminds me of this


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 19, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Reminds me of this



lol wow thats pretty funny. Thats how I'd feel trying to run a train with that kind of cab!


----------



## p&sr (Mar 19, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Man Look at that cab!


Reminds me of the ICE Trains in Germany. When I was there in 2005, there was a clear partition between the passenger section and the Cab. We could see the controls and instrumentation, and could see out the front window as well. Very surrealistic heading at high-speed through the extensive tunnels there, with colored lights streaming past us... just like a space-flight at the Amusement Park!


----------



## Sam31452 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Man Look at that cab!


Man, that's just an average Cab of a modern train in Europe.

BTW: Since ICE-Trains (the diesel version ICE-TD) run also to Denmark, the german railways were forced to add a coffee-cup holder as danish engineers are allowed to dring coffee during work.


----------



## birdy (Mar 19, 2009)

Last thing I read in the popular press was a description of a proposed 80 mph "high speed train" to St. Paul Minnesota.


----------



## jis (Mar 20, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> > Man Look at that cab!
> 
> 
> Man, that's just an average Cab of a modern train in Europe.
> ...


American engineers would probably go into a state of shock and call a strike for cruel and unusual punishment if they were given such a cab


----------

